# 3 year Distemper/Parvo vaccine



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Do you meant the antibody titer test instead of tiger? I was envisioning you having tigers or your babies being chased by tigers, so I thought that I would ask. 

I know it is hard to find the 3 year any shot here in Texas where I am. Although my Aunt has an easier time but she is in Dallas and there are more progressive vets there.  Not so much in East Texas where I am yet though. I do have a good vet, but the rules run county to county so his hands are tied right now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It was my understanding that there is no difference in the one year and three year vaccines. It is the same vaccine. They have found that when they run titers after the vaccine, that 3 years later the immunity is still high, so they don't need another vaccine at one year. IMHO they usually don't need one 3 years later either, though I do vaccinate every three years. 

I think we WAY over vaccinate our pets. The Colorado State University vet school has changed their vaccine protocol to every three years. I used to believe, as advised by my vet, that puppies needed to be vaccinated starting at 5-6 weeks then every 3 weeks till 5 months. Then every year. I now give the first vaccine at 8-9 weeks and just two more times 4-5 weeks apart. Then the Rabies at least one month after the final vaccine. After this it is every three years.

I also think there is something wrong with the fact that most vets give the same vaccine dosage amount to a Great Dane as to a tiny Toy Poodle. My vet assures me there is a good reason, I just fail to understand.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

AngelsMommy said:


> Do you meant the antibody titer test instead of tiger? I was envisioning you having tigers or your babies being chased by tigers, so I thought that I would ask.
> 
> I know it is hard to find the 3 year any shot here in Texas where I am. Although my Aunt has an easier time but she is in Dallas and there are more progressive vets there.  Not so much in East Texas where I am yet though. I do have a good vet, but the rules run county to county so his hands are tied right now.


Roflol!! Yes I meant antibody titers damn autocorrect on IPhone!! Always doing that!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of research lately about vaccines before my boy comes home. He comes with his first set of puppy shots, but is not getting vaccinated for parvo again until he is 12 weeks old, when the antibodies are lowest. He is getting a few other vaccines at 8.5 weeks, but im making my poor vet order everything singularly.

The overvaccination protocol started because vets use the combo 5 or 7-way shots and are trying to guess (without running a titer, because most vets refuse to titer puppies) when the window of opportunity is for ideal vaccination. 

For adult dogs, the Parvo vaccination is good for at least five years, yet they have us vaccinate every year? Vet offices generate a TON of income on all the vaccines they do. My adult dogs don't get any booster shots anymore, except rabies, because it's required. If you want to titer to check for immunities, just the smallest littlest bit has to show up for your dog to be covered.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> It was my understanding that there is no difference in the one year and three year vaccines. It is the same vaccine. They have found that when they run titers after the vaccine, that 3 years later the immunity is still high, so they don't need another vaccine at one year. IMHO they usually don't need one 3 years later either, though I do vaccinate every three years.
> 
> I think we WAY over vaccinate our pets. The Colorado State University vet school has changed their vaccine protocol to every three years. I used to believe, as advised by my vet, that puppies needed to be vaccinated starting at 5-6 weeks then every 3 weeks till 5 months. Then every year. I now give the first vaccine at 8-9 weeks and just two more times 4-5 weeks apart. Then the Rabies at least one month after the final vaccine. After this it is every three years.
> 
> I also think there is something wrong with the fact that most vets give the same vaccine dosage amount to a Great Dane as to a tiny Toy Poodle. My vet assures me there is a good reason, I just fail to understand.


That's how I feel as well. I know that the 1 and 3 yr rabies is the same but wasn't sure about the distemper vaccine. Do you do the official 3 yr distemper or just do the 1 yr every three years?

I have to figure out what I'm going to do.. The options were do the titers.. Or I could pay for the "package" and just come in for individual shots instead of he combo. They offer wellness packages that include shots, bloodwork, heartworm test, office exam etc for about 79 - 130 depending on the level of care needed.. As in basic bloodwork to super chem for older dogs and dogs with chronic medical issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just do the 1 year vaccine every three years. I did not know the info on Parvo, interesting. I also understand the distemper vaccine if given at one year is good for life in most cases. 

I have been doing the "every three years" protocol for many years. I used it with my pugs and Jack Russell, all of which grew old and passed on. Gosh my two chihuahuas are now 4 and 7 years old and they have been on this protocol their entire lives.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is the Jean Donaldson protocol if anyone is interested.

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

N2M I read that the core can be good for 7 years. It's been rec like the rabies that they can be given and last at least 3 yrs. 

Liljaker that got me on a search that lead from one thing to another... I thought about doing it myself lol... At least the puppy shots. The pro guard rec by JD changed hands to Intervet..I found that the Intervet had the three year called Intervet Continuum DAP..'three year distemper, Parvo and adenovirus type 2. Then it changed to and is now called the Nobivac Canine 3-DAPv

So I have been calling around and decided to hit up Vet teaching/ university Hospitals and sure enough the first one i call the LA university in Baton Rouge does it! Course it's two hours away and $75 a dog just the office visit not including vax. I ended up calling some larger more northern cities as it seems that it relates to northern cities do it... Just coincidental that those that I found on the net were in the north. I also learn a lot of Georgia bets do three year distemper now but that's 5hrs away lol. So a clinic and 1 & 1/2 hr away MAY do it depending on my circumstances. I told them where I lived and told them that I am willing to drive up there and pay office visits etc, but i don't want to waste my time or money for them to tell me no. So waiting for a call back maybe tomorrow. Wish me luck y'all !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know that here there are shot clinics and some of them have the individual shots available and I have in the past been able to pick and choose which vaccines that I wanted my babies to get. But that may not be an option everywhere. I first found out about these through my local ffa (future farmers of America). They were teaching some of the students vet tech stuff. But the vet gave all of the shots. 

I don't know if that might be an option for you but one you might check. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Angelsmommy how do I find out about shot clinics? My current vet can order them individual but alas they would want me to do it annually then..

The clinic didn't call me so I'm going to hunt them down during the week and see who else does this in the area.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ours in the area are done as fund raisers so to speak. For the volunteer firefighters and the FFA and such. I found out first by word of mouth. But call the local aspca as a start. They usually know about any cheap vaccine clinics that are in the area. I would also call all of the Pet shops and farm supply stores that you are close to, they are a good source as well. I met our vet at one of these clinics. He is a big on vaccinations, but is willing to do them in a way that is safest for the animal. He does big animals as well as small.


----------

